# Full HD 23" monitor for photo editing



## rider (Mar 14, 2012)

I am looking forward to buy a 23" full HD 1080p LED monitor for photo editing and gaming.
My budget is 10k so please recommend me.
 [will buy from Nehru place New Delhi]


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

Benq G2420HD- Benq G2420HD 24'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares

Benq G222HDL- Rs.7800



First one is LCD but 24‘
Recommend the sexond one. 22‘ and it is well inside budget


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2012)

No, I want 23" LED monitor


----------



## baccilus (Mar 15, 2012)

rider said:


> No, I want 23" LED monitor



Do have a look at  Dell 2220 LED monitor. I just bought one for someone yesterday and it is really great.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 15, 2012)

how about asus ml238h or viewsonic vm 2438


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 15, 2012)

I have not used BenQ but I always recommend Samsung for it's best colors.. that what I got and use that for photo editing and lot other work


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Mar 15, 2012)

Recently i have purchased Lg 23" E2360 & it really an awasome Led & its look really cool. color is vibrant  & black level are good.
cost me around 9400 Rs.


----------



## aadishvaar (Mar 15, 2012)

i am planning for either from dell, Ultrasharp LED monitors
U2412M = 18000 K
U2312HM = 14500K

i am a graphic designer for print media & i use corel & PS so i have seen this one & really liked it. if you have budget go for 2412 as it has 1" hight (yes it's widht is same as 23 but have more height 16:10) so more work area.


----------



## nipunmaster (Mar 18, 2012)

Have a look at this, its full hd LED, great response time and its only about 11k, but its worth the deal, and it looks very great.
ASUS - Display- ASUS ML238H


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 20, 2012)

nipunmaster said:


> Have a look at this, its full hd LED, great response time and its only about 11k, but its worth the deal, and it looks very great.
> ASUS - Display- ASUS ML238H


This is a bit off-topic, but could you tell me if you can just hook up a PS3 with this monitor and play?


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah i got that from delta 11350/- asus ml238h

but touch button controls takes some getting used too 
but movies  show great clarity
hdmi port -ps3 and hdmi audio port


----------



## nipunmaster (Mar 21, 2012)

sam.dg said:


> This is a bit off-topic, but could you tell me if you can just hook up a PS3 with this monitor and play?


yeah it has a hdmi 1.3 input and a d-sub cable, so you can connect the ps3 in it, and for the audio, it also has a 3.5mm audio output jack from the hdmi.


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool. I'm also getting one ASUS ML238H for Rs. 11,440


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 26, 2012)

the cheapest option will be AOC 23" IPS LED monitor, which is available for 11.1k at nehru place. Sleek in design, IPS Panel, In built Speakers, HDMI, Wall mount etc. Great buy at this price.


----------



## rider (Mar 27, 2012)

harryneopotter said:


> the cheapest option will be AOC 23" IPS LED monitor, which is available for 11.1k at nehru place. Sleek in design, IPS Panel, In built Speakers, HDMI, Wall mount etc. Great buy at this price.



Is AOC reliable brand? Because I never used this brand. I have used Samsung monitors all the time.. Is this better than samsung monitors of 11k price range.


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 27, 2012)

AOC is one of the biggest OEM panel manufacturer for many reputed brands like HP, HCL etc.


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 30, 2012)

Is there any user of ASUS ML238H here?
How the hell do I change the display settings?
I cannot change the Brightness/Contrast as they seem fixed to their default values with reference to the pre-configured standards/modes. 
If I change the colour temperature, no matter what value I put in there, the monitor seems to adjust automatically, which is essentially not the result I desire.
The only thing I could do is to go the video driver settings and adjust accordingly.
But I need to know the way to change the settings from the Monitor touch-panel.
Help, anyone?


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 31, 2012)

first press the third button menu  press again once more till an indicator move the cursor up and down to  save press the last button 
there is a setting in system setup osd setup tweak with those frequency should be 120 dd/ci -on last setting 60 or adjust according to your desire and press the 5 buton save/exit

please download the user manual from asus  since iam not an expert in this stuff


----------



## sam.dg (Apr 1, 2012)

Whatever I do, it tends to auto-adjust! 

I don't know if mine is one faulty monitor!!


----------

